# Esthetic Scolarships?



## *Luna* (Oct 24, 2006)

I am looking to start an esthetician program soon and I was just wondering if anyone applied for any scolarships or grants and who/where you went through. Just wondering what free money if any is available to me. I have started looking but am having trouble finding things that are not directed to high school, I graduated 6 years ago and found out I don't qualify...  TIA Ladies!!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 3, 2006)

^ Im wanting to go to Esthetician school too, I havent heard much in the way of scholarship. They say its fairly easy to get Student Loans though. Let me know if you hear of anything!


----------



## little_angel (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey girl! I'm in AZ too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm pretty sure that you just need to turn in a FAFSA and see if you're eligible for pell grants. They're based on financial need. I know that one of the beauty schools in AZ accepts federal studen loans, so in turn you should be able to get pell grants if you are eligible.

As far as scholarships, I haven't heard anything.... Look into things that are about you personally... religious affiliation, single parent, clubs or organizations, that type stuff


----------

